# Port Townsend



## jchristopher (Sep 12, 2002)

I'll be visiting Port Townsend at the end of August. Can anyone point me at any group training rides in the general area, either within riding distance or some reasonable distance by car/ferry? 

Races, group rides, road, cross, anything. Just looking to stay active during my trip.

Thank you


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Port Townsend Bicycle Association: Home Port Townsend Bicycle Association. There are great roads around Port Townsend, Port Hadlock, Port Ludlow, and down towards Quilcene.


----------

